# Looking for Pete Massey



## Alex.chisholm (Mar 1, 2008)

I am looking for Pete Massey.

Pete and I sailed as cadets on the NZS ship Otaio between 1962 and 1964. I saw him listed as Junior Third on the Sussex in the November 1967 Crossed Flags magazine but no contact since then.

Has anyone got any news about Pete? I think he was from the English Midlands but affected a Welsh accent when the amber fluid got to him!

Thanks,

Alex. Chisholm.


----------

